# Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik



## thysol (20. Dezember 2013)

*Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Gestern war bei uns Gewitter und ich habe vorsichtshalber die teuersten elektronischen Geräte vom Stromnetz getrennt. Bei dem Irischen Wetterdienst wurden keine Gewitter vorhergesagt, bei einem Internationalen Wetterdienst wurden aber mögliche Gewitter für die nächsten 3 Wochen vorhergesagt. 

Meine Mutter meint jetzt ich soll kein Risiko eingehen und die Sachen die nächsten 3 Wochen auslassen. Ich finde das etwas übertrieben. Meine Sicherheitspolitik wäre da eher so:

Sobald mann einen Blitz sieht oder einen Donner hört schaltet mann alles ab und schaltet es erst wieder ein wenn es eine Stunde am Stück nicht mehr geblitzt oder gedonnert hat.

Ich habe momentan auch eine Back UPS Anlage von APC, allerdings ist die nicht angeschlossen weil die möglicherweise nicht richtig funktioniert. Im Sommer habe ich da einen Beamer angeschlossen und der war kurzerhand danach kaputt. Der Rechner wollte danach auch eine weile nicht mehr starten (Der Rechner ging ca. 1 Sekunde lang an, danach ging er sofort wieder aus. Das ging nach ca. 2 Minuten wieder weg). Daher ist das Teil in frührente gegangen. Das Teil bietet auch einen Überspannungsschutz. Meine Theorie ist jetzt, selbst wenn das Teil Elektronik zerstört, müsste es doch klappen wenn ich die Batterie da drin abklemme und das Teil nur als Überspannungsschutz nutze. Oder kann das Teil dann immer noch Schaden anrichten?

Was würdet ihr mir generell bei der Situation raten?


----------



## seventyseven (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Ich stecke Geräte nie aus... Meine Mutter ist damals auch immer hysterisch durchs Haus gerannt und wollte alles aushaben


----------



## -Chefkoch- (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Ich schalte auch fast nichts bei einem Gewitter aus, alles wichtige hängt an Steckdosenleisten mit Überspannungsschutz. Reicht als Schutz vollkommen aus.


----------



## SiQ (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab ne Steckdosenleiste mit nem Überspannungsschutz (oder mit irgendeinem anderen Schutz, sind die teuren Leisten für 50€+). Das soll angeblich helfen, habe sonst nie was aus, auch der Heimsetver läuft 24/7/365.


----------



## thysol (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Wie hoch schätzt ihr denn das Risiko ein das bei Gewitter der Rechner zerstört wird?


----------



## Rennradler77 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Steck doch mal deine USV ein und warte ein paar Stunden, wahrscheinlich ist die interne Batterie nur entladen. Lade sie und dann kannst du ja noch mal ein weniger teureres Gerät z.B. DVD/BD Player anstöpseln, wenn der heile bleibt... dann ggf. Drucker, Monitor etc...

Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt eine Blitzschutzsteckerleiste. Wenn du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnst ist die Gefahr eh geringer das sich bei einem Blitzeinschlag in die Blitzableiter der Strom entsprechend stark verteilen kann.

Wenn das Gewitter natürlich direkt über dir ist, solltest du wirklich lieber alles vom Strom trennen.

Wenn vom Blitz bis zum Donner ca. 3s vergehen, ist das Gewitter noch ca. 1 km weit entfernt, da zieh ich noch nix raus.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Ich habe nach 23 Jahren Erfahrungen mit Rechnern und Gewittern eine Überlebensquote von 100% und ich ziehe nie irgendwelche Stecker aus irgendwelchen Dosen! Solange deine Elektrik (Haus) nicht direkt von einem Blitz getroffen wird liegen die Chancen sehr hoch (100%), das nichts mit deiner Elektronik passiert. Außerdem hat jeder der Wert auf seinen persönlichen Besitz legt in der Wohnung (zumindest in Deutschland) eine Hausratversicherung, die in einem Schadensfall durch Blitz dann einsetzt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

Gegen einen Blitzeinschlag gibt es keinen Schutz, außer einer richtigen Blitzschutzanlage. Wenn keine vorhanden ist, dann bringt weder Überspannungdose noch sonst was einen vernüftigen Schutz. Bei einem Blitzeinschlag direkt ins Haus bringt wirklich nur noch eine Hausratversicherung was. Selbst bei vom Netz getrennten Geräten ist ein Schaden nicht ausgeschlossen (EM-Wirkung), wenn ein Blitz in unmittelbarer Nähe einschlägt. Es hängt auch von der Stärke des Blitzes ab, ob es Zerstörung gibt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gefahr von Gewitter für Elektronik*

So etwa 30 Meter von unserem Haus entfernt stand ein großer Kastanienbaum, in den hat in diesem Sommer tatsächlich der Blitz eingeschlagen. Der Baum war danach richtig der Länge nach halbiert. Die Druckwelle war so groß, dass unser Küchenfenster zu Bruch ging  Aber an Elektrogeräten war nichts, rein gar nichts kaputt. Das hat mich selbst überrascht.


----------

